# France on a budget



## suneye (Feb 11, 2018)

Anyone know how much they spend in France - per day or per week - on average.  So aires, food, diesel (I know this depends) just want to get a realistic budget before planning it.  I know lots of you have been doing this for many years but I have yet to leave England and don't want to plan something that I can't finish.


----------



## suneye (Feb 11, 2018)

I have to go in the school holidays so are there any places to avoid.


----------



## barryd (Feb 11, 2018)

I would budget about £1000 a month.  We are generally in France in July and August and IMO its the best place to be peak season as its huge, diverse and you can choose to be part of the holiday throng in places like Annecy or the Ardeche Gorges or just disappear up the Alps or Pyrenees or some of the less visited regions but equally as brilliant such as Jura or the Auvergny.  Also peak season you have more free aires and wild spots than you can shake a stick at so you can avoid the campsites packed with kids and of course their peak season prices.

Eating out I would say cost wise is similar to here. If you go out for a drink and I like a good drink then go for wine rather than beer if you want to save money as wine in a bar in France is half the cost of what it is here although the more touristy places will be more expensive but beer is generally more expensive than here but the French dont down six pints in an hour. Ive seen them nurse a glass of Leffe for an hour!  Its often more expensive if you sit outside on a terrace than if you just sit at the bar.

I dont bother shopping in Lidl or Aldi as they are rubbish but Intermarche, Carrefour, E'Leclerc are all pretty good and some stuff is more expensive than here but its better quality.  The stuff we have become accustomed to actually works out better value than here and of course then there is the cheese! I Can spend an hour at Leclerc cheese counter.  Heaven and half the cost of what it is here, assuming you can get it here.

I Wouldnt avoid anywhere. You have a motorhome, if its too busy or not to your liking, move on.


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 11, 2018)

*Yep*



barryd said:


> I would budget about £1000 a month.  We are generally in France in July and August and IMO its the best place to be peak season as its huge, diverse and you can choose to be part of the holiday throng in places like Annecy or the Ardeche Gorges or just disappear up the Alps or Pyrenees or some of the less visited regions but equally as brilliant such as Jura or the Auvergny.  Also peak season you have more free aires and wild spots than you can shake a stick at so you can avoid the campsites packed with kids and of course their peak season prices.
> 
> Eating out I would say cost wise is similar to here. If you go out for a drink and I like a good drink then go for wine rather than beer if you want to save money as wine in a bar in France is half the cost of what it is here although the more touristy places will be more expensive but beer is generally more expensive than here but the French dont down six pints in an hour. Ive seen them nurse a glass of Leffe for an hour!  Its often more expensive if you sit outside on a terrace than if you just sit at the bar.
> 
> ...



Agree with most of what you post
We spend about £1000 a month (excluding Ferries)
Aldi and Lidl have their advantages but others are better quality


----------



## suneye (Feb 11, 2018)

barryd said:


> I would budget about £1000 a month.  We are generally in France in July and August and IMO its the best place to be peak season as its huge, diverse and you can choose to be part of the holiday throng in places like Annecy or the Ardeche Gorges or just disappear up the Alps or Pyrenees or some of the less visited regions but equally as brilliant such as Jura or the Auvergny.  Also peak season you have more free aires and wild spots than you can shake a stick at so you can avoid the campsites packed with kids and of course their peak season prices.
> 
> Eating out I would say cost wise is similar to here. If you go out for a drink and I like a good drink then go for wine rather than beer if you want to save money as wine in a bar in France is half the cost of what it is here although the more touristy places will be more expensive but beer is generally more expensive than here but the French dont down six pints in an hour. Ive seen them nurse a glass of Leffe for an hour!  Its often more expensive if you sit outside on a terrace than if you just sit at the bar.
> 
> ...



Lots of good stuff to think about here thanks


----------



## suneye (Feb 11, 2018)

***** said:


> I can't agree with eating out been as cheap as the UK, we find it bl**dy expensive!
> I am comparing it with everyday pub meals here in the UK!
> Maybe if comparing high quality restaurants,  it would be different, but we are taking of France on a budget!
> Up to about four years ago, we could do 6 weeks in France, including ferry and fuel for under £1000.
> Since then we have done little France except for transiting!



Thanks I don't intend to eat out - except the odd snack so this won't be an issue.  Looks like cheese and wine will be on the menu chez moi!


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 11, 2018)

*France is a big country*

On our first trip we
a) drove too far on most days
b) did not stay for 2 or 3 nights often enough.

There is too much to see to do it all in one visit

On our 2nd trip we just went to the SE corner (slowly via Rheims)
ie to the Vosges and the Jura.
Then made our way back via Burgundy.
Bearing in mind your original post...ALL low cost or free Aires


----------



## alwaysared (Feb 11, 2018)

suneye said:


> Looks like cheese and wine will be on the menu chez moi!


Don't forget the bread and cakes :tongue:

Regards,
Del


----------



## suneye (Feb 11, 2018)

jagmanx said:


> On our first trip we
> a) drove too far on most days
> b) did not stay for 2 or 3 nights often enough.
> 
> ...



This is useful - thanks.  I had thought not to plan and just see how far I get.  I went to wales last summer having planned to see the sights in north wales and didn't get any further than Pembrokeshire, just fell in love with the coast all round there.  So may not get out of Brittany!  Hope to see some of the west coast but open to hear what others have done.


----------



## suneye (Feb 11, 2018)

***** said:


> Or see this in France



mmm!  My son was a cyclist, kind of seen my fill of cycle races!


----------



## suneye (Feb 11, 2018)

***** said:


> This is Portugal



Ah yes Portugal, it's on my do do list but I speak a little French so thought France might be a better place to start venturing abroad in the van.


----------



## gadabout (Feb 11, 2018)

barryd said:


> I would budget about £1000 a month.  We are generally in France in July and August and IMO its the best place to be peak season as its huge, diverse and you can choose to be part of the holiday throng in places like Annecy or the Ardeche Gorges or just disappear up the Alps or Pyrenees or some of the less visited regions but equally as brilliant such as Jura or the Auvergny.  Also peak season you have more free aires and wild spots than you can shake a stick at so you can avoid the campsites packed with kids and of course their peak season prices.
> 
> Eating out I would say cost wise is similar to here. If you go out for a drink and I like a good drink then go for wine rather than beer if you want to save money as wine in a bar in France is half the cost of what it is here although the more touristy places will be more expensive but beer is generally more expensive than here but the French dont down six pints in an hour. Ive seen them nurse a glass of Leffe for an hour!  Its often more expensive if you sit outside on a terrace than if you just sit at the bar.
> 
> ...



We have had a motorhome for 10 years and have done over 70,000 miles including France – in fact in 2013 we wrote an article for MMM called “The Route of the Kings – on a Shoestring”. Visiting the first half of the 38 royal castles, churches, abbeys and places of historical interest on this route along the Loire valley. The aim for the magazine was to see how cheaply we could do the trip 

We use Tesco vouchers for the Eurotunnel (1/3 the price in vouchers - which makes popping over to Europe for a few weeks a few times a year a good option).

The whole journey, approximately three weeks, cost only a few hundred Euros, and that was mainly for admission to chateaux.

We stopped in Aires, French Passions and wherever we could, ate in the MoHo and had a great time.

I think *barryd* must be a Waitrose devotee as we have found Lidl France (and Germany Italy and Spain) to be excellent for basic staple items, and especially good for fruit and pastries – agreed they don’t have a ‘cheese counter’ but you can always go to Carrefour or L’Eclerc for that.

In fact Lidl is the main overnighting place (allowed by them for Motorhomes) in Algeciras while waiting for the ferry to Morocco.
Basically you can spend what you want, but we did the 3 weeks for about £350.


----------



## gadabout (Feb 11, 2018)

We have had a motorhome for 10 years and have done over 70,000 miles including France – in fact in 2013 we wrote an article for MMM called “The Route of the Kings – on a Shoestring”. Visiting the first half of the 38 royal castles, churches, abbeys and places of historical interest on this route along the Loire valley. The aim for the magazine was to see how cheaply we could do the trip 

We use Tesco vouchers for the Eurotunnel (1/3 the price in vouchers - which makes popping over to Europe for a few weeks a few times a year a good option).

The whole journey, approximately three weeks, cost only a few hundred Euros, and that was mainly for admission to chateaux.
We stopped in Aires, French Passions and wherever we could, ate in the MoHo and had a great time.

I think *barryd *must be a Waitrose devotee as we have found Lidl France (and Germany Italy and Spain) to be excellent for basic staple items, and especially good for fruit and pastries – agreed they don’t have a ‘cheese counter’ but you can always go to Carrefour or L’Eclerc for that.

In fact Lidl is the main overnighting place (allowed by them for Motorhomes) in Algeciras while waiting for the ferry to Morocco.

Basically you can spend what you want, but we did the 3 weeks for about £350.


----------



## suneye (Feb 11, 2018)

gadabout said:


> We have had a motorhome for 10 years and have done over 70,000 miles including France – in fact in 2013 we wrote an article for MMM called “The Route of the Kings – on a Shoestring”. Visiting the first half of the 38 royal castles, churches, abbeys and places of historical interest on this route along the Loire valley. The aim for the magazine was to see how cheaply we could do the trip
> 
> We use Tesco vouchers for the Eurotunnel (1/3 the price in vouchers - which makes popping over to Europe for a few weeks a few times a year a good option).
> 
> ...



Thanks for this, have you got a link to your article?


----------



## gadabout (Feb 11, 2018)

I've looked on line for this - biut it must be too old for it now.

Here is a link to Loire Valley : French "Valley of the Kings" and UNESCO Heritage Site
Loire Valley : French "Valley of the Kings" and UNESCO Heritage Site | Slow Europe Travel Forums 

e did the second half the next year and it was brilliant. Our friends said to us ‘When you’ve seen a couple of chateaux, you’ve seen them all!’  Well, don’t believe them. They are all very different and each is interesting in its own way.  

Have a great trip whatever you do


----------



## barryd (Feb 11, 2018)

Nah! I dont rate Waitrose either.  Booths supermarket makes Waitrose look like Aldi but you will only find them ooop North! 

Suneye (OP)

You didnt say how long you were going for or what sort of places you like.  You also mentioned you probably wouldnt plan.  Like many our first trip to Europe and France I didnt plan much as it was all a new adventure but I quickly realised the error of my ways as we ping ponged around Europe at way too fast a pace with no real idea of where we were going.

I plan everything now. You always deviate but I work on the old motto "Fail to prepare, prepare to fail" 

Tell us the sort of things you want to see and do and maybe we can make some recommendations and how long you have. France is massive.


----------



## suneye (Feb 11, 2018)

barryd said:


> Nah! I dont rate Waitrose either.  Booths supermarket makes Waitrose look like Aldi but you will only find them ooop North!
> 
> Suneye (OP)
> 
> ...



Yes I agree it is huge and I only have just over three weeks, so not long.  I had in mind to see some of the west coast in particular Bordeaux and the area around it.  But I am not going until the summer to have time to listen to suggestions and adapt my ideas.  In Britain I tend to leave home with a list of stopping places as I have been caught out driving in the dark looking for somewhere to stop.  Otherwise will rely on POIs and following my nose!


----------



## Deleted member 48528 (Feb 11, 2018)

The first time we went to France, two years ago, for three months, April to June. Out of interest I kept all the supermarket receipts, fuel, etc. we went on campsites every three weeks to do laundry and have a break from the road. We didn't eat out too much, but didn’t stint on the food we bought, and definitely drank more of the red stuff! Apart from the fuel, we hadn,t spent anymore than we would at home to our surprise. We used Aldi and  LidL as well as the dearer supermarkets.  I have it all written down somewhere, if I can find it will,post it here. Campsites are half the price, and entry fees to places of interest are cheaper than here too.

Next time we go we may claim asylum!


----------



## witzend (Feb 11, 2018)

Our max weekly spend over 12 wks is £100 just occasionaly having a coffee an pastry out
Fuel inc but not ferry


----------



## colinm (Feb 11, 2018)

Have always found we spend similar amounts to what we do in UK, saying that haven't been since the drop in exchange rate since Brexit.
Note that like the UK there are cheap areas to go and there are expensive.


----------



## suneye (Feb 11, 2018)

Roverdave said:


> The first time we went to France, two years ago, for three months, April to June. Out of interest I kept all the supermarket receipts, fuel, etc. we went on campsites every three weeks to do laundry and have a break from the road. We didn't eat out too much, but didn’t stint on the food we bought, and definitely drank more of the red stuff! Apart from the fuel, we hadn,t spent anymore than we would at home to our surprise. We used Aldi and  LidL as well as the dearer supermarkets.  I have it all written down somewhere, if I can find it will,post it here. Campsites are half the price, and entry fees to places of interest are cheaper than here too.
> 
> Next time we go we may claim asylum!



Thanks that is interesting, did you plan or book the campsite stops?


----------



## suneye (Feb 11, 2018)

witzend said:


> Our max weekly spend over 12 wks is £100 just occasionaly having a coffee an pastry out
> Fuel inc but not ferry



Thanks I was hoping it might be possible on this sort of budget.  Did you do all free camping or some sites?


----------



## witzend (Feb 11, 2018)

No sites an few paid aires


----------



## barryd (Feb 11, 2018)

suneye said:


> Yes I agree it is huge and I only have just over three weeks, so not long.  I had in mind to see some of the west coast in particular Bordeaux and the area around it.  But I am not going until the summer to have time to listen to suggestions and adapt my ideas.  In Britain I tend to leave home with a list of stopping places as I have been caught out driving in the dark looking for somewhere to stop.  Otherwise will rely on POIs and following my nose!



That area wouldnt be my immediate choice but that doesnt mean its not worth seeing. Ive not been into Bordeaux itself but I gather its a lovely city but big cities are not really our thing.  The coast is ok and there is the Dune de Pyla (largest dune in Europe) you can can climb up and jump off but the coast is a bit dull IMO until you get down to between Biarittz and St Jean du Luz but thats down near the Spanish border.  The west coast around Bordeaux is only and hour and a half or so from the Dordgone though and the Lot Regions which are well worth seeing but will be full of Brits in summer.  If you dont mind that then you could combine a bit of coast and inland.  If its coastal you want though the best bits in my opinion are Brittany which is just stunning, The bit I mentioned at around Biarittz and the Cote D'Azur but you might want to avoid there peak season unless you have secondary transport.  £100 a week though including fuel. I dont know how anyone can do that.  Fuel has shot up in France and of course thanks to Brexit the exchange rate is poor.  If you want to cut costs maybe just consider Normandy and Brittany.  Both fabulous locations.


----------



## Skar (Feb 12, 2018)

***** said:


> This is Portugal



Foz do Arelho?


----------



## runnach (Feb 12, 2018)

£100 per week is very feasible being sensible but not that thrifty you end up doing nothing.

There is no need to pre book camping stops you travel as far as you are comfortable in a day and never far from somewhere to park up and a different attitude to the UK.

I lived full time in France for over 4 years including when exchange rates were last atrocious

My  tip look at where the locals go cafes bars etc,,,if you sit with a coffee on the harbour front in St Tropez money will soon fly out your wallet and wish you had anaesthetic. But take the lead from locals

Bordeaux region is not bad but can be expensive as you come inland around St Emilion , hit Bergerac a little further west (Dordogne) and costs more palatable.

What I will say is when you have been to France ( don't underestimate the size of the place) and you return to the UK you realise what a narrow minded regime we have to live with . I find it embarrassing for French people visiting here.

Have a good time 

Channa


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 12, 2018)

The wife says we need at least £100 a day to manage when we go over to France and apparently it`s easier if i just credit it straight into her bank account   :idea:


----------



## suneye (Feb 12, 2018)

channa said:


> £100 per week is very feasible being sensible but not that thrifty you end up doing nothing.
> 
> There is no need to pre book camping stops you travel as far as you are comfortable in a day and never far from somewhere to park up and a different attitude to the UK.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this.  I lived near Paris for 6 months about 25 years ago but not seen much of the rest of the country or ever ventured out of Britain in the van so it's great to be able to hear from all this experience before setting off and making a lot of unnecessary mistakes (I'm sure I will still manage a fair few!).


----------



## Private (Feb 12, 2018)

*Fines*

In my experience you can holiday in France for the price of the fuel plus the ferry cost over & above the cost of staying at home on a garden holiday (breakdowns excepted).
You have to eat at home, & use electric & gas therefore they are neutral expenses.

I have never spent a penny (sorry cent) on road tolls or camping fees whilst motorhoming in France.
It is even possible to get free electric hook-up if required (certainly out of season).

It is likely you will save money if you like to drink wine or smoke. If you don't, then bring plenty back as gifts.

Go slow though, as speed camera fines can add a lot to the cost when you return to find them in with the pile of junk mail on your doormat.
Fortunately I've not experienced this myself but the cameras are everywhere so although I drive slowly I still consider myself lucky.


----------



## Maci (Feb 12, 2018)

We went to France last year July and August 6 weeks in total. For memory we spent £1470 including tunnel out and ferry back. Fuel cost by far the most then food and gifts for friends and ourselves. We stayed in mainly free aires but on the coast paid aires. We learnt to stay 2 nights wherever we landed to really explore where we were and to stop it being a driving holiday. Next time we head over I'm going to make a rough plan of things to see and do so we don't just drive on. It was an amazing  holiday .


----------



## suneye (Feb 12, 2018)

Maci said:


> We went to France last year July and August 6 weeks in total. For memory we spent £1470 including tunnel out and ferry back. Fuel cost by far the most then food and gifts for friends and ourselves. We stayed in mainly free aires but on the coast paid aires. We learnt to stay 2 nights wherever we landed to really explore where we were and to stop it being a driving holiday. Next time we head over I'm going to make a rough plan of things to see and do so we don't just drive on. It was an amazing  holiday .



Thanks that's useful.  Maybe I need to have a bit more of a plan than I first thought, even if I don't stick to it!


----------



## Jo001 (Feb 13, 2018)

Just to add to what someone said earlier about going on sites to do laundry - a lot of supermarkets now have big washers and dryers in their car parks which are cheap and easy to use. If there are two of you, one can even do some shopping while the other watches the laundry so you aren't eating into your free time too much.


----------



## barryd (Feb 13, 2018)

suneye said:


> Thanks that's useful.  Maybe I need to have a bit more of a plan than I first thought, even if I don't stick to it!



Yes you should.  You dont need to stick to it rigidly but a plan is always a good idea.  We tend to research both places and regions we want to see but equally important the best aires and wild spots.  I spend hours doing that.  Concentrate on the area(s) you want to visit and use the resources before you go to find out what you want to see and where you want to stay.  Camper contact and CC Infos are great sites for finding the best places to park up and "France this way" is an excellent resource for researching the places your visiting.  Make sure you have a phone, tablet or laptop with internet access when your away though so you can google stuff on the fly.  For example if you google "Bordeaux France this way" it will bring up a detailed report on Bordeaux but that site also shows you other places of interest in that area.  If a place gets its own write up its probably worth a look.

I spend hours and hours planning and it pays off although to be honest there is pretty much nowhere in France we havent been now although each year we head back to the same regions and departments and you usually find something new.

Motorhome Parkings and Campsites in Europe | *************

CAMPINGCAR-INFOS

Visit France - the France Travel Guide with places to visit and reviews from France This Way

There is also the France POI on here if your a full member and a few useful France downloads on my website here Downloads - Adventures In Hank The Tank


----------



## suneye (Feb 13, 2018)

Jo001 said:


> Just to add to what someone said earlier about going on sites to do laundry - a lot of supermarkets now have big washers and dryers in their car parks which are cheap and easy to use. If there are two of you, one can even do some shopping while the other watches the laundry so you aren't eating into your free time too much.



Worth knowing thanks - any way of knowing where to find these, although I am hoping for glorious sunshine of course and being able to wash and dry in the van, but just in case!!!


----------



## suneye (Feb 13, 2018)

barryd said:


> Yes you should.  You dont need to stick to it rigidly but a plan is always a good idea.  We tend to research both places and regions we want to see but equally important the best aires and wild spots.  I spend hours doing that.  Concentrate on the area(s) you want to visit and use the resources before you go to find out what you want to see and where you want to stay.  Camper contact and CC Infos are great sites for finding the best places to park up and "France this way" is an excellent resource for researching the places your visiting.  Make sure you have a phone, tablet or laptop with internet access when your away though so you can google stuff on the fly.  For example if you google "Bordeaux France this way" it will bring up a detailed report on Bordeaux but that site also shows you other places of interest in that area.  If a place gets its own write up its probably worth a look.
> 
> I spend hours and hours planning and it pays off although to be honest there is pretty much nowhere in France we havent been now although each year we head back to the same regions and departments and you usually find something new.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for taking time to share all this.  This trip is about putting a toe in the water of venturing further afield in the van but I can see the value of some forethought thanks and particularly about being able to access the internet.  Going to have to look at mifi or something similar.


----------



## trixie88 (Feb 13, 2018)

good on you suneye.....just go and enjoy it.......just make sure you have enough money to get you home.
but dont forget the necessities like medical/travel insurance and all that lark.......#

hope you keep us all updated with your adventure........green eyed monster waking up in me now.......lol  most of all ENJOY IT.


----------



## suneye (Feb 13, 2018)

trixie88 said:


> good on you suneye.....just go and enjoy it.......just make sure you have enough money to get you home.
> but dont forget the necessities like medical/travel insurance and all that lark.......#
> 
> hope you keep us all updated with your adventure........green eyed monster waking up in me now.......lol  most of all ENJOY IT.



That's a good point I was relying on my European Health card (what used to be the E111 thingy) I'm assuming that as long as we don't suddenly brexit before July this will be OK.


----------



## suneye (Feb 13, 2018)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Never had any trouble from our laundry when left alone what might it get up to ?


----------



## trixie88 (Feb 13, 2018)

suneye said:


> That's a good point I was relying on my European Health card (what used to be the E111 thingy) I'm assuming that as long as we don't suddenly brexit before July this will be OK.



yes i think its ok...however, im very cautious now and would feel happier with some form of repatriation ins.  in case of needing medical transport to get me.  home....never know.    but thats just me.......praps im over cautious at times.......enjoy and do keep us all updated.
there was a thread about the same subject as yours a few months ago with lots of advice on it....however, of couse its each to his own......you spend as much or as little as you want.

dont forget vehicle breakdown ins.....saves a lot of stress and hassle  in case you need it.  this to me woud be a necessity. (PEACE OF MIND)


----------



## Deleted member 48528 (Feb 13, 2018)

suneye said:


> Thanks that is interesting, did you plan or book the campsite stops?



No, we got the ACSI card, and just looked them up in the book when we were in the area. The only thing we planned were the particular places of interest we wanted to visit, I.e. Cambrai WW1 battlefield where my grandfather died, Monet's garden, Arles for Vincent Van Gogh, Lascaux, etc, everything else’s was pot luck! We never plan stopovers, you can always find somewhere.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 13, 2018)

The only thing i plan / book is the outgoing ferry Dover - Calais online and that`s normally only a day or two in advance. 

The return is the same done online a day or two before we need it.

The rest of the trip is made up day by day depending on how we feel.


----------



## suneye (Feb 13, 2018)

Wooie1958 said:


> The only thing i plan / book is the outgoing ferry Dover - Calais online and that`s normally only a day or two in advance.
> 
> The return is the same done online a day or two before we need it.
> 
> The rest of the trip is made up day by day depending on how we feel.



I'm not very good at sticking to a plan even if I make one but I can see the wisdom making sure I am well up on stuff before I go so as to make the most of the time there.
I'm going to go through the tunnel, partly because I go green before we are out of sight of land and partly because I have never done it before and this trip is about firsts.  The tunnel is less than £100 each way if I book it now which in the school hols is as good as anything else.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 13, 2018)

suneye said:


> I'm not very good at sticking to a plan even if I make one but I can see the wisdom making sure I am well up on stuff before I go so as to make the most of the time there.
> I'm going to go through the tunnel, partly because I go green before we are out of sight of land and partly because I have never done it before and this trip is about firsts.  The tunnel is less than £100 each way if I book it now which in the school hols is as good as anything else.





If the tunnel is your best ( for health reasons ) option then that`s fine and as you are restricted to the school holidays that a very good price.

We are lucky not being restricted time wise so our only concern is the weather.


----------



## barryd (Feb 13, 2018)

Ferry would be a fair bit cheaper I bet if your watching the costs.  Its just like being on a big bus.  They are so stable these days. just sit in the middle in the lounge, you wont even know your at sea.

We came back in late October in a force 9, the channel was white! Boat hardly moved. I was disappointed. 

Good tip about breakdown but we never bother with travel insurance.  EHIC card has saved us so far and one of us always ends up in Hospital. 
Three weeks and your not going far. Its a risk I would take if your watching the quids.

I wouldnt bother with an ACSI card for France either especially if your trying to save money.  Just avoid campsites completely, there are few areas in France where they are necessary.  Washing machines in Summer for three weeks?. Mrs D does all our washing in the van or sinks if we find them.  Shorts and T shirts innit.


----------



## Tbear (Feb 13, 2018)

This was first posted by Sky 5 years ago and I still think it is the best posts I have ever read on here.  https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forum...w-tips-your-first-french-trip.html#post294191.

I would add that we had the camping card but never used it. We had the brake down insurance and did use it. Some serious horror stories about brits being ripped off by french garages so good to let the insurance sort them out. Also we shopped in the first supermarket we got to when we needed one and found them all good but be warned about about the 1 euro btls of wine . 2 euro btle chilled with a drop of lemonade  :banana:

Chill out out, relax and don't try to make ridged plans.. We rarely made more than 10 miles without stopping to enjoy something new and the french are happy for you to stop. Nothing like this country!

Richard


----------



## suneye (Feb 13, 2018)

barryd said:


> Ferry would be a fair bit cheaper I bet if your watching the costs.  Its just like being on a big bus.  They are so stable these days. just sit in the middle in the lounge, you wont even know your at sea.
> 
> We came back in late October in a force 9, the channel was white! Boat hardly moved. I was disappointed.
> 
> ...



I can't find it cheaper by ferry, not at the end of July when everyone else wants to travel! I would like to go from Poole or Plymouth because we are nearer to these and they arrive nearer to Brittany where I would like to start out but these routes at the end of July are V.expensive but even Dover Calais is £150 each way


----------



## Tbear (Feb 13, 2018)

suneye said:


> I can't find it cheaper by ferry, not at the end of July when everyone else wants to travel! I would like to go from Poole or Plymouth because we are nearer to these and they arrive nearer to Brittany where I would like to start out but these routes at the end of July are V.expensive but even Dover Calais is £150 each way



Sometimes people like the camping and caravan club can get you serious discounts.

Richard


----------



## barryd (Feb 13, 2018)

End of July might be the busiest time.  If there is nothing in it then you may as well try the tunnel.  Ive found with ferries though that the cost changes a fair bit depending on when your prepared to travel.  We usually go out about 5pm and return about 9-10am.  Some of the crack of dawn rates are often pretty good but that means staying at Dover and Im not keen on that.


----------



## suneye (Feb 13, 2018)

Tbear said:


> This was first posted by Sky 5 years ago and I still think it is the best posts I have ever read on here.  https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forum...w-tips-your-first-french-trip.html#post294191.
> 
> I would add that we had the camping card but never used it. We had the brake down insurance and did use it. Some serious horror stories about brits being ripped off by french garages so good to let the insurance sort them out. Also we shopped in the first supermarket we got to when we needed one and found them all good but be warned about about the 1 euro btls of wine . 2 euro btle chilled with a drop of lemonade  :banana:
> 
> ...



Yes this post answers so many questions, have printed it out to refer to thanks


----------



## mark61 (Feb 13, 2018)

suneye said:


> I can't find it cheaper by ferry, not at the end of July when everyone else wants to travel! I would like to go from Poole or Plymouth because we are nearer to these and they arrive nearer to Brittany where I would like to start out but these routes at the end of July are V.expensive but even Dover Calais is £150 each way



It's very unusual for the prices to be so similar, so thought I'd get a price for my van, one way, 4 passengers end of July. Cheapest price for ferry is £66.

£124 for train same day.


----------



## Jo001 (Feb 13, 2018)

_


suneye said:



			Worth knowing thanks - any way of knowing where to find these, although I am hoping for glorious sunshine of course and being able to wash and dry in the van, but just in case!!!
		
Click to expand...


Sorry - I know where the ones are that we have passed, but not anyway of finding out. _



Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Never had any trouble from our laundry when left alone what might it get up to ?



Maybe I am just cautious but if it reached the end of its cycle, I would hate for some low-life to make off with it while I was browsing the cheese and wine in the supermarket.


----------



## Sky (Feb 13, 2018)

Tbear said:


> This was first posted by Sky 5 years ago and I still think it is the best posts I have ever read on here.  https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forum...w-tips-your-first-french-trip.html#post294191.



Thanks Richard, I'm still around lurking.  I'm glad that old post is still proving useful.

I would have given you a 'like', but for some reason the button isn't responding - could be my security settings; I shall take a look.

Trevor


----------



## witzend (Feb 13, 2018)

A lot of super markets have launderettes and its possible to sit in the van watching while your washing is being done, Once the cycle starts it won't open until it ends so you've no need to sit there all the time. B/F Poole to Cherbourg end of July mon to wed is £204 how much fuel to drive to dover and down to Cherbourg


----------



## Private (Feb 13, 2018)

Sky said:


> Thanks Richard, I'm still around lurking.  I'm glad that old post is still proving useful.
> 
> *I would have given you a 'like', but for some reason the button isn't responding* - could be my security settings; I shall take a look.
> 
> Trevor



You are probably trying to click on the 'Like' that is not a link button. Look a little lower down & try clicking on that 'Like'.


----------



## TJBi (Feb 13, 2018)

suneye said:


> Thank you so much for taking time to share all this.  This trip is about putting a toe in the water of venturing further afield in the van but I can see the value of some forethought thanks and particularly about being able to access the internet.  Going to have to look at mifi or something similar.



MiFi can have its advantages in terms of access wherever you have a mobile signal, but if you happen to be with BT for your Internet, you should have free access to the Fon network, which can be very useful, especially if on a budget.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 14, 2018)

When in France use *SFR WiFi Fon* and log in with your BT Broadband details, see my post *#11*

https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forum...-getting-set-up-2.html?highlight=SFR+WiFi+Fon


----------



## barryd (Feb 14, 2018)

FON is great if you have a wifi antenna like an iBoost but as the roaming charges have been abolished (For now) you should be able to use your phone for a quick google (check with your provider) at the same cost as if you were at home but some restrictions on data usage may apply but for three weeks you should be fine.  This can be really useful for just quickly googling for information on your locality when you turf up somewhere or even as your wandering about.


----------

